# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Besa e shqiptarit.

## Bajraktar

Pershendetje të gjithve.

Jam tu e shkru një artikull në frengjisht mbi legenden e "Beses të Kostantinit".

E kam perkthu legenden amo deshta me than diçka per "besen". Dhe ketu e kam një problem. Nuk po muj me gjet shumë informata mbi besen. Nuk muj me shkru vetem :
- Besa është një vlerë shqiptare. "fjala është fjalë".
- Besa është e lidht me nderin.
- Besa është e lidht me mirpritjen.

Ndoshta një prej juve munet mem dhan ma shumë informata. Faleminderit.

----------


## [Elita]

Historia shumë shekullore e Shqipërisë tregon se populli shqiptar ka qenë dhe mbetet një popull paqedashës, punëtor, human, mikpritës dhe i besës. Besa eshte fjale e dhënë për diçka të rëndësishme, premtim që jepet me dëshirë dhe me sigurinë se do të mbahet, fjalë e nderit për të plotësuar medoemos një detyrim që merret përsipër.
Besa, me kultin e nderit është i lidhur edhe kulti i fjalës së dhënë ose siç njihet ndër shqiptar 'kulti i besës'. Kjo është fjalë që nuk ekziston në asnjë gjuhë të botës. Në gjuhet ballkanike ekziston si fjalë e huazuar nga shqipja. Shpesh në përkthime nga gjuha shqipe fjala besë duke mos pasur barazi kuptimore a frazeologji të ndonjë gjuhe tjetër, ajo jepet në formë shkrimesh shpjeguese, si një dukuri e botës shqiptare, si albanizëm.
Besa, ose kulti i fjalë së dhënë, lidhet në burim me mitin biblik të fjalë: 'Në fillim ishte fjala'. Para se të ishte shkrimi, kontrata, njeriu, bota ishte vet fjala. Ky kult madhështor, i cili, në popujt evro-perëndimor pak nga pak mori karakterin e një idomene fetare kishtare, te shqiptarët ruajti gjuhën e burimit. Lidhja në fjalë (besë) përbënte kanunin autoritetin më të larë. Të gjitha marrëdhëniet në gjini, fis, famulli, bajrak dhe në nivelin më të lartë të bashkësisë etnike lidheshin në fjalë përkatësisht në besë. Besa është testament moral i shqiptarëve qysh prej periudhës mitologjike. Dy baladat më rëndësishme 'Rozafati' që ka motivin e murimit, dhe ajo me motiv të ringjalljes 'Besa e Konstadinit' lidhen me mbajtjen e besës që sipas Ismail Kadares ..Fajlën e dhënë, besën nuk e shkrin as dheu. Në kanun thuhet se e 'folmja është e falme' ajo që premtohet duhet patjetër të kryhet. Besa shqiptare e njohur te bullgarët dhe rumunët pikërisht me emrin besa, kurse te sllavët e jugut si 'Arbanska vjera' (përkthehet fjalë për fjalë) ajo që besojnë shqiptarët, është virtyt themelor i joni i trashëguar nga të parët.

----------

